# Isolation cones



## Ian Coleman (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,Does anybody know of a reputable website where i can buy black diamond racing cones?I live in new zealand and cant get hold of any here.
Much appreciated.
IC


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.bdrsound.com/International.html


----------

